# Home Defense & Skeet shooting



## 2xs

Sorry for the noob question, never owned a firearm. I am thinking of getting a shotgun for home defence, but would like to use it for skeet shooting too. My question is what length of barrel is best for skeet shooting, and what length for home defense?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## James NM

For HD a short barrel is more maneuverable and thus more desirable - usually 18 - 20 inches.

For outdoor use a longer barrel is better - usually 26 - 30 inches.

Mossberg sells a package that comes with a pump model 500 and one each of the desired barrel lengths. Changing out the barrel only takes a moment and thus one shotgun can perform both tasks.


----------



## 2xs

I was thinking of getting Remington 1100 TACTICAL 2 12 18IC 6 Shot. But I don't think you can change the barrel on this model.

http://www.impactguns.com/store/047700828008.html

Also I am a pretty little guy, so should I go with a larger gage shotgun, or is the kick from a gun pretty much the same no matter the gage?


----------



## Bisley

There are lots of ways to go here, but here's the one I would like, if I was only going to buy one shotgun:

Buy a high quality, 20 gauge semi-automatic shotgun, with a 24" barrel and choke inserts. Since you are new to guns, spend about $1000 and get a Benelli, and you won't have to clean it very much. It is recoil operated, super dependable, light, holds 4+1 rounds, and doesn't kick much. You install a skeet choke for skeet, an IC choke and a magazine plug for dove hunting, and maybe a modified or full for home defense, depending on situation and ammo. Buy either slugs or buckshot for home defense, and low-brass #8's for skeet.

Or, you can buy a Remington 870 Express pump shotgun for about $325 (or Mossberg, if you prefer) in the 18" barrel, extended magazine model, and then order an after-market skeet or hunting barrel for about another $225. This is what I did, except I bought a 20" rifled slug barrel, instead of the longer skeet barrel.

But the Benelli is a damned fine shotgun, and the one I described is multi-purpose.


----------



## James NM

2xs said:


> I was thinking of getting Remington 1100 TACTICAL 2 12 18IC 6 Shot. But I don't think you can change the barrel on this model.
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/store/047700828008.html
> 
> Also I am a pretty little guy, so should I go with a larger gage shotgun, or is the kick from a gun pretty much the same no matter the gage?


For some reason (maybe it was your OP?) I thought you were looking for a gun to do double duty at the skeet range. If you show up at the skeet range with that tacticool model, the Mall Ninja alarm will sound and they will suspend all activity.

Not to beat a dead horse, but if you want one gun to perform multiple duties, look at something like this: http://www.impactguns.com/store/015813514828.html


----------



## 2xs

Oh I didn't know you couldn't take a Tatical shotgun to a skeet range. Well I am looking for a semiauto shotgun. So I am thinking this might be a better one for my duel purpose. Am I right to assume that you can get a larger magazine holder for this shotgun?

http://www.impactguns.com/store/047700252414.html


----------



## yeti

Get a quality semi auto that can accept two barrels. One barrel for HD (short) and another vent rib 28" or 30" with screw-in chokes. There are many models that could fit the bill here, from many different manufacturers. Get a parallel comb that fits you.


----------



## SaltyDog

2xs said:


> Oh I didn't know you couldn't take a Tatical shotgun to a skeet range. Well I am looking for a semiauto shotgun. So I am thinking this might be a better one for my duel purpose. Am I right to assume that you can get a larger magazine holder for this shotgun?
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/store/047700252414.html


You can take a tactical shotgun to a skeet range but it is not a practical shotgun for skeet.

The 1100 is a good choice for a semi-auto shotgun. It was my first and only shotgun. I used it for shooting trap, duck hunting, deer hunting and HD. It is a reliable and versatile shotgun. The Rem choke barrels allows you to change the choke and there is a wide selection barrels to choose from. The semi auto action softens up the recoil also.

There are a lot of choice semi auto shotguns out there as well like Mossberg and Browning but in semi auto I only know the 1100.

The 12 ga is not that bad to shoot either in semi auto, pump or fixed IMO. The noise just scares some people and there are tons of stories about the shotgun that put me on my a** but most of those are fiction.


----------

